# Invoking kick-start via the command line?



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

I'm migrating from D* to cable and attempting to refresh a two DVR-40s and an HR10 for sale. All three units are hacked.

I removed "upgradesoftware=false" from the bootpage configuration, and attempted kickstart 52 trying to get the units to re-install the software. One of the DVR-40s took it on the first try and the unit booted "unhacked." The other simply won't take the command. I haven't even tried the HR10 yet. I don't know if it's a remote control issue or perhaps the window for executing the command is very narrow and I'm doing something wrong. At one point, I even configured upgradesoftware=true in the bootpage, too.

Is there a way to invoke a kick-start command via the command line? More specifically, is there a way to trigger an "emergency re-install" this way?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

does the unit that won't kickstart have slices for the latest software in MFS?
You can chack this in Tivoweb by browsing MFS and looking at swsystem.
if it's there, just go to tvbin and run SWInstall.tcl.


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, Gunny!

Well, I don't know if I have the slices per se, because I'm already running the software.

```
TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh               
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

    Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size    
    ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----    
    6.2a-01-2-351             tyDb      181465  07/27/07 18:22    724    
    ACTIVE                    tyDb      181465  07/27/07 18:22    724
```
I found this via another thread and tried it, but it failed:

```
TiVo# tivosh /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-351
02/15:22:06:02: /tvbin/installSw.itcl:  SwSystem 6.2a-01-2-351 is already active.
```
I don't see a swinstall.tcl file in /tvbin. Is it in another location?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

You do have the 6.2a slices.
The correct name of the script you want to run is "/tvbin/installSw.itcl", not swinstall.tcl

the script has to be informed that it's an emergency re-install, so try this:

```
export EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=1
/tvbin/installSw.itcl
```


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

That did it!

Here's the log:

```
TiVo# export EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=1
TiVo# installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-351
02/16:15:12:37: .//installSw.itcl:  Installing "6.2a-01-2-351".
Installing module utils
02/16:15:12:37: .//installSw.itcl:  Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages 6.2a-01-2-351
Path prefix is /var/utils/
Sha1hash passed for updatekernel
Sha1hash passed for checkkernel.tcl
Sha1hash passed for messagelib.tcl
Sha1hash passed for buildskeleton
Sha1hash passed for SwInstall.tcl
Sha1hash passed for builddev

Searching /etc/fstab for current root

Old root is on /dev/hda7, new one goes on /dev/hda4

Creating new filesystem on /dev/hda4

Mounting new root filesystem on /install

Building basic filesystem skeleton on /install

Installing module core
Installing module kernel

Checking /install/etc/fstab

   newroot is 4, leaving fstab alone
Creating symlinks for /install/etc files
Dismounting /install and checking its integrity


Initializing First Activation Date


Modifying bootparams to point to /dev/hda4

Creating upgrade messages
processing message file: /var/utils//messages/upgrade_61_mb.msg
found message
From        = DIRECTV
DateStr     = 
Date        = 13925
Time        = 54918
Subject     = Automatic DVR Upgrade
ExpireStr   = 
Expire      = 13985
Priority    =  1
Destination =  1
Frequency   = 8640000
MaxCount    = 1
Body = Great news, your DVR just received our version 6.2 software upgrade. With the upgrade, you can organize and sort recorded programs more easily. Program sorting can now be done by date of recording or alphabetically by program title. Recordings can even be grouped into folders by activating the "grouping" option in the NOW PLAYING menu. Additionally, your DVR will provide better speed performance. Movement through the on-screen guide will be noticeably faster and search times for your WishLists(tm) and other programming choices should be shorter.

Please note that some of your settings will RESET to their original factory defaults by the upgrade.  Those settings include Favorite Channels, Channels You Receive, Channel Banner time duration, and Spending Limits.

For more details on the 6.2 software features and changing your settings to your original preferences, please visit DIRECTV.com/dvr62upgrade.

Enjoy your new and improved DIRECTV&#194;&#174; DVR with TiVo&#194;&#174; service.

Please note: DIRECTV&#194;&#174; DVR models Sony SAT-T60, Philips DSR6000R, Hughes GXCEBOT and DIRECTV HR10-250 will not receive the software upgrade at this time.
creating message object...
processing message file: /var/utils//messages/upgrade_61_ptcm.msg
found message
From        = DIRECTV
DateStr     = 
Date        = 13925
Time        = 54918
Subject     = Automatic DVR Upgrade
ExpireStr   = 
Expire      = 13985
Priority    =  1
Destination =  2
Frequency   =  3600
MaxCount    =  1
Body = Great news, your DVR just received our version 6.2 software upgrade. With the upgrade, you can organize and sort recorded programs more easily. Program sorting can now be done by date of recording or alphabetically by program title. Recordings can even be grouped into folders by activating the "grouping" option in the NOW PLAYING menu. Additionally, your DVR will provide better speed performance. Movement through the on-screen guide will be noticeably faster and search times for your WishLists(tm) and other programming choices should be shorter.

Please note that some of your settings will RESET to their original factory defaults by the upgrade.  Those settings include Favorite Channels, Channels You Receive, Channel Banner time duration, and Spending Limits.

For more details on the 6.2 software features and changing your settings to your original preferences, please visit DIRECTV.com/dvr62upgrade.

Enjoy your new and improved DIRECTV&#194;&#174; DVR with TiVo&#194;&#174; service.

Please note: DIRECTV&#194;&#174; DVR models Sony SAT-T60, Philips DSR6000R, Hughes GXCEBOT and DIRECTV HR10-250 will not receive the software upgrade at this time.
creating message object...
Flipping root, setting boot parameters to 'root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=true'

OK, reboot the system to use the new root filesystem

02/16:15:15:19: .//installSw.itcl:  Attempting reboot...
```
The unit rebooted and appears fine. I now have an "out-of-the-box" system ready to sell as soon as I do a C&DE. Thanks very much!


----------

